# عمل اتصال بين Xbee pro modules



## حجازيون (16 أكتوبر 2011)

تحية للجميع

فيما يلي صور لمكونات التجربة التي احتاج منكم الى مساعدتي فيها






وبحاجة منكم الى رسمة التوصيلة بين هذه الاجزاء وموائمتها مع الكمبيوتر واعداداتها
ويا ريت يكون في شرح لعدم وجود خلفية لي عن هذا الموضوع بشكل عام

وفيما يلي صور توضيحية للشكل الاول














تحية لكم واتمنى ان تساعدوني


----------



## حجازيون (17 أكتوبر 2011)

يا جماعة الخير ساعدوني انا بحاجة للمساعدة في هذا الموضوع


----------



## حجازيون (20 أكتوبر 2011)

وبعدين يا جماعة الخير، اعينوني الله يفرج عنكم الكرب


----------



## طالب طفشان (20 أكتوبر 2011)

حط الموضوع في الهندسة الإلكترونية ممكن أحد بفيدك 
جرب حظك


----------



## حجازيون (22 أكتوبر 2011)

اخ طالب شكرا الك على النصيحة، فعلا بعد ما سألت عن الموضوع يتضح الي انو لازم تتم هيك خطوة

يا ريت تقوم الإدارة بنقل موضوعي بناء على طلبي اذا ممكن

شكرا الكم


----------



## حجازيون (25 أكتوبر 2011)

يا ادارة رجاء تنقلو موضوعي لقسم الالكترونيات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## emadeddin6969 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ....

المشكلة أنو مو واضح أيش المطلوب .. ما أسم هذه الدارة 

أرجو أعادة صياغة السؤال مرة ثانية وانشالله ماراح نقصر معاك بأي معلومة مفيدة


----------

